# Jump Gate for LGD



## Mike CHS

We are just starting to look into adding a Jump Gate to give our LGD free movement in the interior paddocks.  We feel comfortable in how secure our fences are but our Great Pyrenees is showing signs that she really doesn't like some of the sheep being on what to her must be the WRONG side of the fence.

Curious if anyone has done something that works for them.  Going over the fence isn't an option with this pretty girl.

I found an old thread but it didn't really cover what we are looking for.  We found a good narrative and drawing on the Cornerstone Acres Farm web site.


----------



## Baymule

What's a jump gate? A gate that is lower than the fence? If she got in the  pasture with the sheep on the "wrong" side of the fence, reckon she'd try to convince them to "jump" back in where _she_ thinks they oughta be?


----------



## babsbag

I have heard and read good things about the jump gates that they talk about on that website. I will be making four of them when the buck pens are done. 

http://www.cornerstoneacresfarm.com/greatpyrenees.htm#952516355


----------



## secuono

Since my sheep don't really jump or climb, I have two wood pallets leaning together in an A-frame along fence lines. 

   
Found one in use.
 

I've debated using shorter fencing than 38in, which would eliminate the dog gates all together, but no one makes any. =/


----------



## babsbag

My goats would be over those in a flash. My dogs currently go through the top open area on pipe gates but my oldest girl is getting tired, Francis is almost too big, Mia won't even think about it, and Alondra was born going over gates.


----------



## secuono

Nothing works on goats. They go over, under, through and even teleport. Lol


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> What's a jump gate? A gate that is lower than the fence? If she got in the  pasture with the sheep on the "wrong" side of the fence, reckon she'd try to convince them to "jump" back in where _she_ thinks they oughta be?



Babs put the link in her post that I was looking at.  Maisy can climb a fence but due to conditions around here (folks don't like wandering dogs) I don't want to take the chance that she wants to guard the whole valley.


----------



## Baymule

good idea, I bookmarked that site.


----------



## Latestarter

What a great idea... I've been wondering how I'm going to allow a couple of dogs to guard multiple pastures that have to have closed gates to keep animals separated. Bookmarked.


----------



## BrendaMNgri

The pallet idea looks swell @secuono - no issues with dogs ever getting foot or leg caught? Just curious.


----------



## secuono

BrendaMNgri said:


> The pallet idea looks swell @secuono - no issues with dogs ever getting foot or leg caught? Just curious.


No. I use pallets with more narrow spacing, plus they pay attention to where they place their feet.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, they are supposed to be intelligent dogs after all, right?   Not like silly goats that go out of their way to try and get hurt or killed.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

My goats are such terds. I loved these ideas but would never consider it with my goats. However, you have sheep do you not? They do not seem to stretch the boundaries as much as goats. Be sure to let us know how it works out!


----------



## Mike CHS

dejavoodoo114 said:


> My goats are such terds. I loved these ideas but would never consider it with my goats. However, you have sheep do you not? They do not seem to stretch the boundaries as much as goats. Be sure to let us know how it works out!



We do only have sheep and I will post about how it works. Young lambs bounce around like young goats but it doesn't take them long to slow down.  I milled the lumber the other day and as soon as we get the sheep sorted out we will set one up.


----------



## Baymule

Take pictures!


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Every time you talk about milling lumber or working on you other projects I want to bug you and see what you would charge to build my bookshelves... Not that I can afford anything at the moment, that just pops in my head almost every time I read your posts. lol.
I look forward to seeing your finished jump gates and seeing how well they work!


----------



## Mike CHS

I used to do a lot of commission projects but had to stop when it got to be so time consuming and I was also working full time.  We will start building for others in the hopefully not too distant future.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Perhaps in that hopefully not too distant future I will be able to afford it!


----------

